# a little help. a hamster issue.



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

hey there,
well first off this isn't my first hamster, i've had them for about 8 years a long with rats and mice and things and i have never had this problem

on monday my 3 year old hamster died so i decided that wanted another one, i couldn't deal with out one. 

i went to buy my new one Tuesday morning and she was beautiful. she was calm and friendly i held her in the store and i did some checks, loved the fact that she was so tame. 
i got her home put her in the cage and since this she's been frantic. she goes into the corner and shakes, i walk into the room she jumps a mile in the air.
i really need to figure out a way to calm her down. i am worried she will get wet tail.

im also a little sad because she isn't my other hamster which i know is wrong i am just worried that me thinking she's not richard and not being able to calm her down being linked.

has anyone got any advice?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

sparklefinger said:


> hey there,
> well first off this isn't my first hamster, i've had them for about 8 years a long with rats and mice and things and i have never had this problem
> 
> on monday my 3 year old hamster died so i decided that wanted another one, i couldn't deal with out one.
> ...


Awww bless her...and you. Am sorry to hear about your other hammy...RIP little Richard.

Have you managed to hold her since you got her back? Also is she in Richard's old cage? xx


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

i haven't no, she's just too scared, i can't even put my hand in the cage without her squeaking. 

she is in his cage, but the cage is fairly new though... and i cleaned it top to bottom with animal safe cleaning agents (and a tooth brush to get in all the little nooks and crannies) the new cage is about 4 months old.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

sparklefinger said:


> i haven't no, she's just too scared, i can't even put my hand in the cage without her squeaking.
> 
> she is in his cage, but the cage is fairly new though... and i cleaned it top to bottom with animal safe cleaning agents (and a tooth brush to get in all the little nooks and crannies) the new cage is about 4 months old.


Oh don't worry I am all for second hand cages but yeah was just wondering if there was a chance his mell could be left on it anywhere...though now it sounds unlikely. And there are none of his toys in?

It could be a matter of jst getting used to her new surroundings. Keep her somewhere quiet and when you approach go very slowly, speak softly and treats might help. Do you have any other animals...dogs maybe? xx


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Oh don't worry I am all for second hand cages but yeah was just wondering if there was a chance his mell could be left on it anywhere...though now it sounds unlikely. And there are none of his toys in?
> 
> It could be a matter of jst getting used to her new surroundings. Keep her somewhere quiet and when you approach go very slowly, speak softly and treats might help. Do you have any other animals...dogs maybe? xx


she's has a couple of his toys and his wheel (she really likes his wheel and his strawberry bed) again i took the toothbrush to all them as well. i took all his wooden toys out and got her new ones.

theres no other animals where she is (as i am a carer and live between 2 houses) she's on her own at the house where i am a carer and my other animals are at mine and my bf's house. (a dog, couple of rats, couple of mice and some weird mice my bf found that we called merbils, will try and get pictures of those so someone can tell me what they are! lol.) could it be i have their smell on me and she doesn't like it?

i also read that different foods could help calm her down. like lettuce but i don't know if thats true, all my rodents get things like broccili (sp sorry) but never lettuce.

i'm thinking i want to clean her out and wash all the cage again but am worried that that will stress her out even more.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

sparklefinger said:


> she's has a couple of his toys and his wheel (she really likes his wheel and his strawberry bed) again i took the toothbrush to all them as well. i took all his wooden toys out and got her new ones.
> 
> theres no other animals where she is (as i am a carer and live between 2 houses) she's on her own at the house where i am a carer and my other animals are at mine and my bf's house. (a dog, couple of rats, couple of mice and some weird mice my bf found that we called merbils, will try and get pictures of those so someone can tell me what they are! lol.) could it be i have their smell on me and she doesn't like it?
> 
> ...


Wow...will try to be as delicate as I can...and I apologise if I offend anyone!! But the person you are caring for...they are not mentally disabled are they...or basically likely to be scaring her while you are not there...maybe just walking in really suddenly...being loud, etc? I am just trying to eliminate why she is so skitty now and wasn't at the pet shop thats all 

It is possible she smells the other animals on you...though if you had come from home to the pet shop then you probably would have been then too.

As far as lettuce is concerned I had never heard of it calming animals...and certainly iceberg lettuce should never be given to any rodent/bunny etc. It is actually really bad for them!

If you have been so through with the cage I doubt it is that.

It seriously could be as simple as settling in nervousness!

And I am now gonna hold you to the promise of pics of merbils :thumbup:


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Wow...will try to be as delicate as I can...and I apologise if I offend anyone!! But the person you are caring for...they are not mentally disabled are they...or basically likely to be scaring her while you are not there...maybe just walking in really suddenly...being loud, etc? I am just trying to eliminate why she is so skitty now and wasn't at the pet shop thats all
> 
> It is possible she smells the other animals on you...though if you had come from home to the pet shop then you probably would have been then too.
> 
> ...


uh she had a stroke and is bed ridden. also i have my own room there as i do night care and she is in there. it means i am not overly in the room with her at the moment as i want her to settle.. i am hoping it is settling in nervousness

i am looking for pics now.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

sparklefinger said:


> uh she had a stroke and is bed ridden. also i have my own room there as i do night care and she is in there. it means i am not overly in the room with her at the moment as i want her to settle.. i am hoping it is settling in nervousness
> 
> i am looking for pics now.


Yeah does sound like it...hope she calms down soon. Syrians are pretty tameable and with her being so friendly before then she will probably be again! If she was still in with her mother it might be that too.

Can't wait for pics  xx


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

i just found out they're called multimammate (sp) mice



also this is her, little lizzy. this is when i saw her at the pet shop. she was fast and kept moving. (i kinda wish i had pics of richard, they're on my old phone)

EDIT sorry my links are straight copies from photo bucket.


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

ust been reading this thread and thought they would turn out to me multimammates!


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> ust been reading this thread and thought they would turn out to me multimammates!


they're a nightmare. i am normally happily put my hand near rodents and not be worried that they would activily try to attack me but they do.
bf took them in a couple of months ago from a friend. they're about a year old. we're slowly working with them.


----------



## feathers (Jul 21, 2010)

sparklefinger said:


> hey there,
> well first off this isn't my first hamster, i've had them for about 8 years a long with rats and mice and things and i have never had this problem
> 
> on monday my 3 year old hamster died so i decided that wanted another one, i couldn't deal with out one.
> ...


My hammy was like this for a few weeks, and he still gets a bit nervous if I walk in quickly. Just talk to her and let her get used to the surroundings... it's a bit of a shock being on their own.


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

okies well i left her alone until yesterday afternoon (sunday) and then i got her into her ball. she wouldn't let me touch her so it was a case of putting the ball in the cage.

once i was putting her back in the cage i managed to have her sat in my hand for about 10 seconds before she paniced (sorry sp) she's also letting me stroke her now so thats a good sign but not for too long.

she'll also take food from me now. 

i guess she's going to be okies, i just still feel a bit down cause she's not richard. lol which is bad. i just miss things like richard would sit in my hoodie pocket while i worked.


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

well i still can't hold her, but she rolled over and let me stroke her stomach. i thought at first she was doing this to bit me but she wasn't.
i tried a trick with her that a friend said worked for her and she was doing well until got hungry. (keep her in the hamster ball but with the bottom taken out and your hand there instead) she saw that some of her hamster food was on my hand and started eating but then bit me because she thought my hand was food.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

sparklefinger said:


> well i still can't hold her, but she rolled over and let me stroke her stomach. i thought at first she was doing this to bit me but she wasn't.
> i tried a trick with her that a friend said worked for her and she was doing well until got hungry. (keep her in the hamster ball but with the bottom taken out and your hand there instead) she saw that some of her hamster food was on my hand and started eating but then bit me because she thought my hand was food.


Awww she sounds like shes calming down though! Have you tried sitting in the bath with her? Just letting her run around...you stay still...let her get used to your scent etc. Then after give her a treat so she associates being good with you and food! xx


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

i've not tried that no, i have one of those space saver baths that are kinda hard to get into, but i will try it. i think thats going to be my next step i think.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

sparklefinger said:


> i've not tried that no, i have one of those space saver baths that are kinda hard to get into, but i will try it. i think thats going to be my next step i think.


Or a small enclosed room...xx


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

i tried the bath trick and i think she liked it. she ran around on me and then after about 10 minutes she let me pick her up for a quick second. she didn't bite but she did jump out of my hand after a while but thats good i will do that for a couple of days and see if it helps.


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

sparklefinger said:


> i tried the bath trick and i think she liked it. she ran around on me and then after about 10 minutes she let me pick her up for a quick second. she didn't bite but she did jump out of my hand after a while but thats good i will do that for a couple of days and see if it helps.


this is soooooo working, i got in the bath today with her and i popped her in my lap and she ran up me and tried to dig in my armpit so i scooped her up and she ran through my fingers for 5 minutes. it was brilliant.

still can't pick her up from the cage but i think i've had a breakthrough. 

thank you so much everyone. i am going to start taking pics and keep pics (as i am sad i don't have pictures of richard.)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

sparklefinger said:


> this is soooooo working, i got in the bath today with her and i popped her in my lap and she ran up me and tried to dig in my armpit so i scooped her up and she ran through my fingers for 5 minutes. it was brilliant.
> 
> still can't pick her up from the cage but i think i've had a breakthrough.
> 
> thank you so much everyone. i am going to start taking pics and keep pics (as i am sad i don't have pictures of richard.)


Yay well done for being patient with her! Bet she'll end up being a real sweetie...can't wait for pics! xx


----------



## sparklefinger (Nov 5, 2010)

okies this is a bit dark but this is Lizzy in her strawberry

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y100/sparklefinger/100_0300.jpg

and this is her today playing with me.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y100/sparklefinger/100_0301.jpg


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww....she is a right beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So fluffy!!!! :001_wub:


----------

